# Crying



## sports23 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm very scared to cry in therapy. Does anyone else feel this way?

If you have cried what did your therapist do?


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't like to cry in therapy either. I dread it. My therapist (a woman) just sits there and waits for me to calm down. That makes it so much more awkward though.


----------



## sports23 (Jan 25, 2011)

She said she is trying exposure therapy. I'm not sure if she wants to get me comfortable with crying. I have been going to her for almost 3 years and have not cried


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

sports23 said:


> She said she is trying exposure therapy. I'm not sure if she wants to get me comfortable with crying. I have been going to her for almost 3 years and have not cried


Even though you don't like it, it's probably a good idea. It's not healthy to bottle everything up. Allow yourself to cry.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

It's their job to see people in emotional hardship. It's like being scared of giving some smelly garbage to the trash guys, or scared of making the taxi driver drive out of his way to bring you somewhere. She gets paid to see it. If she felt uncomfortable around you, I doubt she'll be a therapist for very long.

Every therapist I've had, the first session i've always cried.


----------



## sports23 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I guess it will hurt, but I will feel better later


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

I've only been able to do it twice in the last 10 years of therapy. She said, "you look REALLY sad!", but in a very caring way...also, she said the obligatory "there are tissues over there" line.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

i rarely ever cry in front of people i cant feel comfortable enough to do it.
if you can let it out, then just let it out. i'm sure the therapist isnt going to judge you - they know it's part of the job to be in the presence of emotions


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

sports23 said:


> I'm very scared to cry in therapy. Does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> If you have cried what did your therapist do?


I cried and couldnt look at him, I ended up looking like a racoon, mascara running all down my face. He showed me tissues and then I asked to leave early and out the back door, instead of out past the receptionist. I feel very foolish crying. Its got ugly all over it, in my opinion, but I'm only saying that about me. I do see the benefit over it, but not because they suddenly beam a helpful response.

I quiet therapy after 5 years when I realised after all that time, he still had to ask me for information over stuff I had been telling him for years.
I quickly realised he was switching off.

i found that type of therapy futile and completely useless, sorry. I 've gone off topic, but hey. Dont get me started on therapy especially that psycotherapy, that was a one way street. I talk, he sit and try to look sympathetic.
He wrote me a big please come back letter, but i knew he regretted losing a customer and nothing more.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

I am pretty sure my therapist makes me cry.. Asking stuff like "so what do the kids say to you" every 3 minutes, 
But yes! There is always the box of tissues on the table


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

I never cry. But once or twice I did get that rock-in-your-throat feeling.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I've cried in therapy. My therapist said 'Why are you crying? Stop crying!'
Then again, we kinda mutually hated each other (till he kicked me out haha)


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

rainbowOne said:


> I've cried in therapy. My therapist said 'Why are you crying? Stop crying!'
> Then again, we kinda mutually hated each other (till he kicked me out haha)


You can't be serious. 

I've cried plenty a time. He knows not to hand me the therapist tissues, however. Because I'll chuck them across the room.

What's really embarressing is that in the group therapy at my hospital program, I cry EVERY. FCUKING. TIME. I seriously hate it.

I don't know what to tell you for how to handle the situation. It's awkward. Except when I'm with my therapist. I guess the reason its not awkward with just him is because I've gotten close to him and trust him. If you're still in a "get to know you" stage, then you just need to go with it.


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

I just cried in my therapists office today for the first time. My dad was in on half the session and things got ugly. There is zero communication between me and that man. He has zero tolerance/care for any of my anxiety issues and only does things that put me at an unhealthy state of anxiety, and borderline needing to get pulled away in an ambulance. In otherwords, he drives me to my all out breaking point.

After he left the room, I started crying and telling my therapist that I needed OUT. And I had to make it happen this year. I'm 25 years old, have no idea what to do with myself, am terrified of the world/have no idea how I will hold a job, and I need to move out already. 25 and living at home. I'm ashamed. This ends now.


----------



## little elf (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think i've ever been to a therapy session where i didn't cry pretty much the whole time  we'd just keep talking through it. My poor therapist! i don't know how he coped!


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

little elf said:


> I don't think i've ever been to a therapy session where i didn't cry pretty much the whole time  we'd just keep talking through it. My poor therapist! i don't know how he coped!


Aww...sorry to hear that. But FYI - therapists either have supervision or they go through therapy themselves so that they can learn to keep their own emotions or any possible biases in check while they're treating someone.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Usually just passes the tissues or just sits there and waits it out.
I'm not scared to cry, but more like dread it if you know what I mean- especially when I'm not wearing waterproof mascara. Then the whole world can see that I've been crying, which is even worse.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

To be honest, I could never go to a therapists. I feel weird talking about my feelings. It would literally be just silence throughout the whole session. I can talk to someone very close about personal things like that, but for someone who just wants to get paid, ehhh...


----------



## little elf (Jan 27, 2011)

senrab said:


> Aww...sorry to hear that. But FYI - therapists either have supervision or they go through therapy themselves so that they can learn to keep their own emotions or any possible biases in check while they're treating someone.


Hehe yeah i know thanks. I've worked in a similar field. I don't think i could do it. I'd be like oh for heaven's sake pull yourself together!


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

little elf said:


> Hehe yeah i know thanks. I've worked in a similar field. I don't think i could do it. I'd be like oh for heaven's sake pull yourself together!


I've always wondered how my psychologist deals with just my case, because I've said some pretty sad things....and then I imagine me X 40 or however many clients she sees! I could never do it, I would be worn out by the end of the first day.


----------



## shifty1 (Jan 3, 2011)

im not one to cry but i do bottle things up and have anger issues but recently lost my sister and i cried so hard i think the last time i had cried was when i lost my grandmother 5 yrs ago but when i did it felt so good its weird to describe it but ive always had probs with emotional stuff like saying i love u or stuff like that when i cried it jus felt like a release now i jus wish i can get my anger under control


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I fired my last therapist, & am hunting for a new one.

He wasn't this bad.

But almost this bad. Seriously.


----------



## little elf (Jan 27, 2011)

senrab said:


> I've always wondered how my psychologist deals with just my case, because I've said some pretty sad things....and then I imagine me X 40 or however many clients she sees! I could never do it, I would be worn out by the end of the first day.


Yeah it takes a special person. Someone who can balance empathy with professional detachment. Thank goodness they exist.


----------

